

Twitterpocalypse - zombie apocalypse survivability rating - cgallello
http://twitterpocalypse.com/

======
cgallello
Made this out of boredom. Also, the domain name wasn't taken. Just enter your
twitter handle to see how well you stack up!

------
dkersten
"500'd! Server messed up."

~~~
cgallello
Really? Works fine for me...what's your Twitter name?

